# Colnago USA Stealer (dealers) price gouging. .



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Interesting note, US dealers (I looked at Wrenchscience and RA cycles) offer the CX Zero at a respectable price. Then they gouge the M10s at $1000 more. Funny as all European retailers offer them at the same price or at most, $200 more for the M10. They share the same birth place, same carbon.. .Odd.


----------



## mapeiboy (Oct 31, 2007)

Maybe its the shipping cost . It is a cheaper to ship to other european countries from Italy then to the states .


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Lol. $1,000 shipping.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

I just ordered my C59 from an Italian local bike shop. even if I have to deal with warranty and shipping back the frame to that bike shop I'm still saving more than $1k.


----------



## 3MC (Oct 12, 2008)

nismosr,

do you mind sharing the name and website of the bikeshop where you ordered your C59?


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Uh, maybe the M10 they have sells for more? Could be true. I just ordered my CX Zero Disc from my local dealer (not a stealer) and expect to get a bit off the MSRP. No gouging.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

3MC said:


> nismosr,
> 
> do you mind sharing the name and website of the bikeshop where you ordered your C59?


Just FYI, it is common knowledge among Colnago afficionados that the place to get one is Maestro in the UK. Mike's prices are roughly $2000 off the US retail prices.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

I got my C-59 from R&A one year ago. They may not be bargain basement, but they certainly don't price gouge either. The frame was several hundred dollars under list, and the components were all sold at moderate discounts to list as well. I compared the price to Wrench Science and it came in slightly under. I didn't pay shipping however. Additionally they did a phenomenal job on the fitting.


----------



## zeego (Aug 29, 2002)

Hi Nismosr,

I would also be interested in knowing the name of the store where you bought your C59.

Thanks


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Fortunately, one of my riding buddies is a Colnago dealer (one man service LBS), I've begun toying with the idea of doing a C60 within the next year. He offered me a really decent price, not as low as Maestro but very reasonable. I'm hoping the will add in an Art Decor paint job by the time I'm ready to go.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Received my C59 today !


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

nismosr said:


> Received my C59 today !


Very nice! What wheels and group set do you plan on adding?


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Trek_5200 said:


> Very nice! What wheels and group set do you plan on adding?


Trek I see you posting on ny/nj section where about in NJ are you ? I'm from Central NJ.Build will be Campagnolo SR Shifter, RD and FD, Deda Zero 100 Stem and Presa Bar, EE Brakeset, THM Clavicula M3 Crank and Praxis Chainrings, Tune Speedneedle Saddle. Wheelset will be either Lightweight Gen 3 or Campagnolo Hyperon or my handbuilt Ambrosio Nemesis lace to Campagnolo Record hubs on Veloflex Roubaix and Criterium combo.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

nismosr said:


> Trek I see you posting on ny/nj section where about in NJ are you ? I'm from Central NJ.Build will be Campagnolo SR Shifter, RD and FD, Deda Zero 100 Stem and Presa Bar, EE Brakeset, THM Clavicula M3 Crank and Praxis Chainrings, Tune Speedneedle Saddle. Wheelset will be either Lightweight Gen 3 or Campagnolo Hyperon or my handbuilt Ambrosio Nemesis lace to Campagnolo Record hubs on Veloflex Roubaix and Criterium combo.


I'm in Manhattan. I'm making this the year of really exploring Rockland. Maybe next year will be Westchester? Bought a Garmin 810 and it's really opened up the possibilities.

I see we're doing our c-59's differently. This is what's great about buying a frame and building up. You can make it what you want.


----------

